

Bitmit is shutting down (email)  - felipelalli

Bitmit is shutting down its doors in 2-3 weeks. Please complete your orders and withdraw your funds ASAP!<p>Best Regards,<p>Your Bitmit Team
======
pedalpete
Here is a link to their FAQ page which confirms they are shutting down.

[https://www.bitmit.net/en/info/faq](https://www.bitmit.net/en/info/faq)

